# whre to find good but cheap vinyl



## yonas (Oct 11, 2006)

hi guys i know it is hard to find anything cheap but also good quality
but from your experiance will someone tell me which vinyl fells in that catagory
thanks


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm a believe you gat what you pay for. I like spectra brand. I order from Impritables warehouse. I hope this helps .... LOL ... JB


----------



## Useless (Feb 16, 2007)

COEDS said:


> ... LOL ... JB


I keep reading your posts and wonder what you're laughing at?


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Useless, I always sign LOL , I mean lots of luck. I will changs that thanks . Good luck .. JB


----------



## lauerja (Aug 8, 2006)

I use the Sports Film from Twill USA. It comes in 18" width and quite a few colors.

The standard cost is about $26.00 fpr 5 yards, and with shipping to me is about $34.00.

It wears like iron and they now have some textured tarnsfer papaers available so you can add some different looks and feel to the materials when pressing.


----------



## actualgrafix (Apr 25, 2007)

This thread just answered my question too. THanx guys!


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

I would say if you want the cheapest vinyl for fashion shirts, try Spectra Cut II. If you can get it to work, it will save you some money. If you want the best quality and ease of use, ThermoFlex Plus is the best I've found. The Sports Twill is quality stuff and the cheapest I've found, but it's much thicker than the other 2. It's too thick for me to use for fashion shirts, but works great for athletic or work shirts.


----------



## san_da_man (Jun 16, 2007)

I also used Spectra Cut II from imprintables.com. I've been using it for years. The quality is good and so is the price.


----------

